# [SOLVED] Pas d'accents circonflexes sous OpenOffice 2.0.1-r1

## gentoome

Salut à tous !

Je viens de réinstaller ma gentoo, puisque Windows a eu la gentillesse de griller mon disque, et j'ai un problème que je n'avais jamais eu auparavant : Pas d'accents circonflexes sous OpenOffice.

Le problème est plus précis que cela :

Environnement :

kde

locale : fr_FR.utf8

linguas : fr

openoffice compilé avec : USE=kde binfilter.

Problème exact :

Quand je lance OO à partir de konsole, pas de problème, les accents circonflexes sont là.

Quand je lance OO à partir de l'icône du menu de Kde, pas d'accents circonflexes, pas de trémas.... Tous les autres accents sont là.

Le problème a l'air d'être lié aux touches mortes. Ces dernières semblent quand même être prise en compte par OO, puisque la combinaison ^ + e n'affiche rien. Je suppose ici que si OO ne prenait pas du tout les touches mortes, il m'afficherait un "e".

Quelqu'un a t-il déjà rencontré ce genre de problème ?

-- JonathanLast edited by gentoome on Fri Apr 28, 2006 9:04 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## l_arbalette

C'est marrant ça (enfin non), j'ai le même problème (par contre, idem depuis la console) !!! J'avais pas eu encore l'occasion d'essayer...

La solution m'intéresse !

----------

## Ey

 *gentoome wrote:*   

> Quand je lance OO à partir de konsole, pas de problème, les accents circonflexes sont là.
> 
> Quand je lance OO à partir de l'icône du menu de Kde, pas d'accents circonflexes, pas de trémas.... Tous les autres accents sont là.
> 
> 

 

Tu dois avoir définit des variables d'environnement dans ton .bashrc ou équivalent qui ne sont pas définies par défaut dans ta session... Genre LANG

----------

## gentoome

Exact ! La solution était belle et bien dans la variable LANG.

Après avoir réglé LANG='fr_FR.UTF-8', les accents circonflexes sont revenus. Mieux, Konsole comprend enfin que je fonctionne en UTF8

Mille mercis !

-- Jonathan

----------

## l_arbalette

 *gentoome wrote:*   

> Exact ! La solution était belle et bien dans la variable LANG.
> 
> Après avoir réglé LANG='fr_FR.UTF-8', les accents circonflexes sont revenus. Mieux, Konsole comprend enfin que je fonctionne en UTF8
> 
> Mille mercis !
> ...

 

C'est quoi cette variable LANG dans .bashrc ??? je ne vois rien de tel...

----------

## gentoome

La variable LANG n'est pas positionnée par défaut, il suffit de l'ajouter, soit dans le .bashrc de ton utilisateur, soit de façon plus globale en tant que variable d'environnement à partir de /etc/env.d

-- Jonathan

----------

## l_arbalette

OK, ça marche.

Par contre, du coup, j'ai certains noms de fichier qui ne sont plus bien encodés (tout ce qui comporte un accent)...mais bon, c'est pas très grave !

Merci pour le truc.

----------

## gentoome

Tu peux convertir les noms de fichiers automatiquement avec la commande convmv (c'est documenté dans l'unicode howto de la gentoo.

Il ne reste plus qu'un seul souci technique : les ID3tags. La plupart des logiciels qui permettent de les éditer ne précisent pas le charset utilisé...

----------

## isAAAc

bon j'ai à nouveau ce pb, j'ai bien tenté de faire comme indiqué ci dessus mais rien n'y fait...

et mon mémoire traine ....

----------

## Temet

Si tu l'as mis dans "/etc/env.d", faut faire "env-update"  :Wink: 

----------

## geekounet

 *isAAAc wrote:*   

> et mon mémoire traine ....

 

Comme on te l'as dit sur FreeNode, fait le avec LaTeX, tu seras plus efficace dans tous les cas  :Smile: 

----------

## isAAAc

yep, je viens de trouver le howto de  Temet ( http://easynux.org/forum/viewtopic.php?pid=2913 )

----------

## Temet

Avant de me faire massacrer, je précise que je suis un pur noob avec LaTeX et que j'ai fait cette introduction à LaTeX pour dire aux gens que ça existe!!

Pas taper   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

----------

## geekounet

Ho bah tu sais, j'y connais encore quasi rien, et j'ai encore 6 semaines pour l'apprendre et écrire mon mémoire ^^

----------

## isAAAc

moi 6 jours...

----------

